# Lost on Poudre:5 Paddles, Salamander Throwbag, 12' NRS



## JiffyPopper (Jun 25, 2008)

I got my 12' NRS Sprite wedged against a rock on the Lower Mish/Poudre Park run, every swimmer lost a paddle: 2 silver paddles with black blades, 2 blue shaft paddles with yellow blades, 1 blue shaft paddle with a red blade. Also lost was a salamander golden retriever throwbag. If you have found any of this please call Jona @ (970) 443-9262. Thank you so much!


----------



## jmetten (Apr 23, 2008)

We pulled your raft off on Tuesday. What's the appropriate beer fine folks?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

*Conscience calling *



jmetten said:


> We pulled your raft off on Tuesday. What's the appropriate beer fine folks?


 
That was one heel of a yardsell!
I've been always kind of weird about rewards...If I lost my kayak ($1,200) and could find another EXACTLY like it for only 10% of the original cost...I would buy it in a hearbeat!

Rafters, I'd tithe 10% to give thanks; imagine buying another raft for only 100 bucks or so versus not having one at all...of course thats alot of beer! :grin:


----------

